# BIG headed Helmets and Womens Helmets



## NC-Biker (Dec 2, 2010)

Need a helmet for my big head. When I wear fitted hats,I wear a 7 3/4,so it comes to the 62cm mark.Been looking at the Xen/Xar,anybody have any others I should look at? Also,need one for my wife,what do you recommend? Neither of us do hardcore riding,she mainly travels paths,roads,gravel,dirt,etc.I on the other hand,have been known to go off the beat and path on occasion.Thanks


----------



## jaycee74 (Jul 10, 2011)

My head is pretty big and i use a Giro - venti . got it for $40 bucks it works fine for me :thumbsup:


----------



## rodeoj (May 18, 2011)

I have a huge head, and just wear an NFL approved football helmet, then people know I mean business... it gets you all kinds of right of way on trails.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

I had difficulty finding a lid that would fit me well. Big head, big hair. I settled on a skate lid style that sits low on the head that is both comfortable to wear and visually pleasing. The Bern Brentwood in XXXL is what I wear, it's good up to 64cm and just fits me perfectly. It is not as well vented as some bicycle specific lids tho so can be warm, so heads up on that trait if its a concern.


----------



## NC-Biker (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## King Luis (Jun 23, 2011)

how about full face helmets for large heads?


----------



## brainbckt (Dec 30, 2003)

Bell Triton is another option. 

Re: Full Face, I have yet to find an MTB helmet that fits, so I bought a Vega dirt bike helmet.


----------



## hanklr (Oct 16, 2009)

NC-Biker said:


> Need a helmet for my big head. When I wear fitted hats,I wear a 7 3/4,so it comes to the 62cm mark.Been looking at the Xen/Xar,anybody have any others I should look at? Also,need one for my wife,what do you recommend? Neither of us do hardcore riding,she mainly travels paths,roads,gravel,dirt,etc.I on the other hand,have been known to go off the beat and path on occasion.Thanks


I have a fox flux and poc trabec race. Both fit my big head great. After receiving the poc, haven't worn the flux much. I posted pics a while back, do a search in this forum.


----------



## crump582 (Apr 8, 2010)

I have the same size head as you... we are the reason most hats say "one size fits most" and the XL Fox Flux fits me great. 

I had a Giro Venti and this Fox is SO much better. Looks a LOT better and feels liek I'm more protected... especially in the back.


----------



## Magnum626 (Sep 21, 2009)

My noggin is slightly bigger at maybe 63 or 64 and I have a lot hair on there. My fox flux in xl and 661 recon xl fits well. I just ordered a 661 full face flight II on chainlove in xxl, hopefully it fits. I'll give an update once I get it.


----------



## bellsouth (Aug 13, 2011)

Does any helmet doesn't make your face look fat? LOL i know.


----------



## DragonMTB (Oct 1, 2012)

I also have huge melon, my motorcycle helmets are 3XL so I ended up with Giro Venti also but since I am going to be riding some trails I am thinking about getting a full face helmet....what do you all think about Demon Podium Helmet? Their XL is 61-64 cm, I measured my head and it shows 62cm so it may work but sure like to go test one out locally to make sure.....


----------



## DragonMTB (Oct 1, 2012)

Though my head measured 62cm 64cm size helmet will not fit therefore unless the helmet size shows 65cm it will not work for me. I am thinking about Fox Transition helmet but its only 62cm so it will not work for me.


----------



## ronyc (Aug 27, 2008)

Try the Giro Feature. When I was looking for a helmet, the fox flux, 661, Xar or Xen, all did not fit. Then took a chance on the feature. It also provides better coverage in the back and side of the the head.


----------



## DragonMTB (Oct 1, 2012)

I have to go try Giro Feature then.....their largest size is 63cm so I don't know if it will fit my melon.....???? Every helmet with 63cm size will not work for me, but I hope this one will because I like the coverage on this helmet so I am going to go try this helmet out if I find one in town....thanks!


----------



## ronyc (Aug 27, 2008)

Yup listed as 63cm but for some reason it fits my large noggin. My head actually fits inside the helmet as opposed to others that just sit on top of my head. If you can't find it at your lbs, there are sites that offer free returns. I have also seen the feature for as low as $50. Hope this helps.


----------



## DragonMTB (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks....I will definitely make my way to a bike shop after calling around to go test one out and look online for lowest price with FREE shipping.....oh yea!


----------



## lazymuf (Jan 30, 2011)

can try MET...got em for my big head


----------



## DragonMTB (Oct 1, 2012)

MET Veleno is the only one with 64cm size......which is very similar to Giro Venti.....I am looking for more protection coverage (lower on the back and side) like Fox Flux or Feature or Fox Transition type helmets....but thanks!


----------



## DragonMTB (Oct 1, 2012)

Went to lbs and tried out Fox Transition helmet, I was able to fit into it however the helmet sits too high on my head, it doesn't look right. Also tried Bell (can't remember the name of the model) and sits too high also, tried few Giro models and no go......Venti is the only one that fits right for me so far. 

I love the looks of Fox Flux & Transition helmets but too bad they don't fit right..... :-(


----------



## kennyliftit (Sep 24, 2012)

*Giro Venti*

Bubble wrap or cheesecake foam? Just kidding. Giro Venti fits my huge head perfectly. Picked it up on amazon for 35$ shipped.



jaycee74 said:


> My head is pretty big and i use a Giro - venti . got it for $40 bucks it works fine for me :thumbsup:


----------



## DragonMTB (Oct 1, 2012)

Venti is good for Urban cruising, I need something with a bit more protection but not a full face but more like Fox Flux so if anyone knows of a model please let me know........thanks!


----------



## XSportsProtective (Jun 28, 2011)

You can also see a list of some big helmet choices in this thread...
http://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-protection/xl-xxl-helmet-irregular-noggin-shunt-752662.html


----------



## DragonMTB (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks....

I like to have coverage on the back like this picture........so far 63cm helmets are smaller shell which will not fit my melon so must be 64-65cm helmet...I think that where the shell size is different. Motorcycle helmets have 3 different shells, S-M, L-XL, 2XL-3XL......if manufacturer cut down the form material and not go with the larger size shell then rider is getting less of protection if/when the accident occur....that's why some of the larger helmets don't meet DOT or Snell standard...they try to cut corners....bad deal for riders.


----------



## DragonMTB (Oct 1, 2012)

Sorry, I am unable to include pic since I am under 10 posts...


----------



## DragonMTB (Oct 1, 2012)

Here is my 9th post...but got to wait 30 seconds to post my 9th post.....:madman:


----------



## DragonMTB (Oct 1, 2012)

Ok, my 10th post then I can add the picture....whew!!!!


----------



## DragonMTB (Oct 1, 2012)

Here is the picture of coverage on the back of the helmet that I like to have but 63cm will not work for my melon so I am still looking for one with bigger shell.....

https://dangsr.com/images/bicycle/giro1.jpg


----------



## DragonMTB (Oct 1, 2012)

*Smith Optics Transport XL 63-67cm*

Has anyone used this helmet? I am sure this helmet will work well for DH or XC rides......protects as good if don't feel like wearing FF helmet...:thumbsup:

Smith Products | SmithOptics.com


----------

